# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Λυδία (1931) [Lydia, Moonta]

## nautikos

Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1931 Burmeister and Wain στην Κοπενχαγη της Δανιας.Ονομαστηκε MOONTA και δρομολογηθηκε στη γραμμη της Αυστραλιας Adelaide-Port Pirie-Port Augusta-Port Lincoln-Whyalla μεχρι το 1955.Την χρονια εκεινη πουληθηκε στην ελληνικη HML, η οποια το μετονομασε σε LYDIA και το δρομολογησε απο Marseilles-Genoa-Naples-Piraeus-Limassol-Alexandria-Port Said.Στην ιδια γραμμη παρεμεινε μεχρι το 1967,οποτε και αγοραστηκε απο Γαλλους για να μετατραπει σε ατρακτιον,στην περιοχη Le Barcares της νοτιας Γαλιας.



Αφου ανοιχθηκε ενα καναλι μεσα στην παραλια,το πλοιο οδηγηθηκε καποια μετρα μεσα σε αυτη,οπου και ''σφραγιστηκε'' εκει.Μετα απο αρκετες αλλαγες ιδιοκτησιας και εγκαταλειψης συντηρησης του πλοιου για ορισμενα χρονια,το 2005 ξεκινησε να λειτουργει παλι,εχοντας υποστει εκτεταμενη ανακαινιση της μεταλλικης κατασκευης και του εσωτερικου του.



Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και φωτο στο ακολουθο site :
http://www.maritimematters.com/lelydia-blog1.html

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία του παλιού LYDIA. Είναι το μοναδικό παλιό πλοίο της Ελμες που απομένει ζωντανό.

----------


## britanis

here two postcards  :Wink: 

lydia.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Andy, your postcards must be old judging from the parked cars. In the picture of nautikos which must be taken recently, the lifeboats are missing.

----------


## τοξοτης

Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και φωτο στο ακολουθο site :
http://www.maritimematters.com/lelydia-blog1.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ΕΛΜΕΣ-HML*

*Lydia (HML: 1956-1967)*
Πηγή : http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html#anchor147300

*Lydia was built in 1931 by Burmeister & Wain, Copenhagen, for the Adelaide SSCo, Australia. As the Moonta, she was used on their Port Adelaide-Port Lincoln-Port Pirie-Whyalla-Wallaroo coastal passenger service. In 1955 she was sold to HML, and entered service in 1956 as the Lydia on a route Marseille-Genoa-Piraeus-Alexandria-Limassol-Beirut-Port Said. She was sold to French owners in 1967, and was beached on the French coast at Le Barcares as a recreation centre.*  
*Official Hellenic Mediterranean Lines art postcard of Lydia.*



*Postcards of Lydia ashore at Le Barcares, France*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες φωτογραφιες του *ΛΥΔΙΑ* οταν το φτιαχνανε (απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας). 

Κοιταξτε επισης και εδω  http://www.ssmaritime.com/Moonta.htm

Lydia.jpgLydia2.jpg
Lydia3.jpg
Lydia4.jpgLydia5.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Λυδια αγοραστηκε το 1955 απο την Αυστραλια με σκοπο την ενισχυση της ΕΛΜΕΣ στην Μεσογειο_
_ Lydia.jpg_
_Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_

----------


## Ellinis

Κοιτάζοντας τη φωτογραφία του T.s.s. και τις τωρινές, φαίνεται οτι εξωτερικά το πλοίο δεν έχει αλλάξει και πολύ. Μόνο πάνω στα αμπάρια έχουν τοποθετηθεί κάποιες υπερκατασκευές, κατά τα άλλα διατηρεί το χαρακτήρα του.

Και άλλη μια πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του ΛΥΔΙΑ, άσπρο σαν φάντασμα... λίγο χρωματάκι τουλάχιστον σε φουγάρο και αεροδόχους δεν θα έβλαπτε.

Μετά την ανακαίνηση που έγινε το 2000-2004, αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι από τους χώρους του πλοίου να παραμένουν έτσι όπως ήταν όταν ταξίδευε.

Ας τους θυμηθούμε πως ήταν:

lydiasi6.jpg
lydsi5.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ilias P.

Η γιορτή για τα 44 χρόνια του LYDIA (α μέρος)
Παρουσιάζει όλη την ιστορία του με πολύ φαντασμαγορικό τρόπο. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyV-GCh1WlA

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η γιορτή για τα 44 χρόνια του LYDIA (α μέρος)
> Παρουσιάζει όλη την ιστορία του με πολύ φαντασμαγορικό τρόπο. 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyV-GCh1WlA


 Eννοείται από τότε που το μπάζωσαν οι Γάλλοι.

----------


## Ellinis

Οι Γάλλοι τιμήσανε και την ιστορία του πλοίου με ένα τρόπο άκρως εντυπωσιακό και με πολύ μεράκι!  :Fat:

----------


## Ilias P.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η γιορτή ήταν ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακή. Κάθε χρόνο μάλιστα λαμβάνουν χώρα αντίστοιχες γιορτέςστα πλαίσια του τοπικού φεστιβάλ. Το ΛΥΔΙΑ βοήθησε στην ανάπτυξη της περιοχήςκαι έγινε ένας πόλος έλξης για τους τουρίστες. Το 2006 που το επισκέφτηκα βεβαίαμε την οικογένεια μου  απογοητεύτηκα.  Δεν Θυμίζει σε τίποτα το Λυδία που θυμάμαι παιδί, λίγο πριν φύγει  από τον Πειραιά γιανα παραδοθεί στους Γάλλους στην Μασσαλία. Τα σαλόνια του αποψιλώθηκαν από τον ξύλινο διάκοσμο και τα μπρούτζα. Η ανακαίνιση του θυμίζει μάλλον καφετέρια παρά πλοίο. Αλλά και εξωτερικά το πλοίο δεν είχε καλύτερη τύχη. Οτιδήποτε μπορούσενα αφαιρεθεί έχει φύγει, (βάρκες, μπούμες, ηλεκτρικοί εργάτες, καλύμματα, τέντες) και τα πάντα έχουν καλυφθεί με παχιά άσπρη μπογιά.  (όπως φιλιστρίνια ,ξύλα ή τα μπρούτζα ). Βέβαια στα 82 του χρόνια ένα πλοίο που δεν διατηρήθηκε ως μουσείο αλλά σαν μεγάλη παραλιακή καντίνα μάλλον καλά κρατεί.

----------


## Ilias P.

http://vimeo.com/36070525 Μάλλον βιαστικά να το κακολογήσω. Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι από το2011 το πλοίο πέρασε στον τοπικό Δήμο και κάποιες εργασίες ανακαίνισης /αναπαλαίωσης έχουν ήδη γίνει. Στο συνημμένο video, ιστορικό ντοκιμαντέρ(1967) της ανέλκυσης στην ξηρά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> http://vimeo.com/36070525 Μάλλον βιαστικά να το κακολογήσω. Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι από το2011 το πλοίο πέρασε στον τοπικό Δήμο και κάποιες εργασίες ανακαίνισης /αναπαλαίωσης έχουν ήδη γίνει. Στο συνημμένο video, ιστορικό ντοκιμαντέρ(1967) της ανέλκυσης στην ξηρά.


Απιθανο βιντεο!  Μπραβο!
Ολα τα βιντεο του *Lydia* απο το γαλλικο Google μπορειτε να τα βρειτε εδω http://www.google.fr/#q=Lydia+bateau...=1579&bih=1144.

----------


## Ellinis

Η αναγγελία της αγοράς του ΛΥΔΙΑ στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του 1955 συνοδεύτηκε και από αυτή τη φωτογραφία με το χέρι του καλλιτέχνη να έχει προσθέσει το σινιάλο της Ελμες στο φουγάρο. Ρετουσάρισμα αλά-φίφτις!

lydia 55.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Moonta-02.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Moonta-05.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Moonta-08.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Moonta-09.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*Moonta*



> The Moonta did serve during WWII, although little information is available, but she did have a gun mounted on her fantail. As a passenger ship the MV Moonta certainly had a successful career, however by the early fifties both road and rail transport began to damage the profitability of the cargo trade and thus MoontaΆs profitability also commenced to suffer. In addition passenger numbers was slowly dropping off therefore the Adelaide Steamship Company decided to retire the Moonta in 1955 after 24 years of faithful service, and placed on the market. Upon completion of her Australian coastal career the Moonta had sailed some 750,000 miles in addition she had carried around 95,000 passengers, which is quite an achievement for this remarkable, yet a small ship!
> 
>   Specifications – MV Moonta:
> 
>   Built at:                                     1931 Burmeister & Wain shipyard in Copenhagen Denmark
>     Delivered:                                   November 21, 1931
> 
>     Tonnage:                                   2,693 GRT
>     Length:                                      298ft
> ...


Moonta-1.jpgMoonta-2.jpgMoonta-3.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1750254
  Photographer:   Gordy

*Lydia*
Lydia.jpg
http://www.ssmaritime.com/Moonta.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.ssmaritime.com/Moonta.htm

----------


## Ilias P.

Lydia μια ηλιόλουστη χειμωνιάτικη μέρα

----------


## Ilias P.

συνέχεια 2

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα από το ποσταλάκι της ΕλΜες με φόντο κάποιο μεσογειακό λιμάνι.

Lydia-26.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η ακτοπλοΐα στην Αυστραλία στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα γνώριζε μεγάλη άνθιση και λόγω έλλειψης μεγάλων οδικών υποδομών τα καράβια αναλάμβαναν την μεταφορά επιβατών, εμπορευμάτων και ταχυδρομείου μεταξύ αστικών κέντρων χρησιμοποιώντας τα πολλά λιμάνια που διέθετε η χώρα. Μία από τις εταιρίες αυτές ήταν και η Adelaide Steamship Company που είχε ιδρυθεί το 1875 με έδρα την Αδελαΐδα. Η εταιρία εκτός από την ακτοπλοΐα ήταν δραστήρια στην μεταφορά φορτίων με εμπορικά καράβια και το 1935 δημιούργησε και την αεροπορική εταιρία Adelaide Airways. Το 1930 η ASC θέλοντας να ενισχύσει την γραμμή της νοτίου Αυστραλίας από την Αδελαΐδα μέχρι το λιμάνι του Port Hughes έδωσε εντολή στα γνωστά ναυπηγεία Burmeister & Wain της Κοπεγχάγης της Δανίας για την κατασκευή ενός ποσταλιού 3.000 τόνων περίπου. Τον Ιούνιο του 1931 το καράβι καθελκύστηκε και πήρε το όνομα Moonta (II) της ομώνυμης πόλης στην νότιο Αυστραλία. Όπως ναυπηγήθηκε είχε χωρητικότητα 2.693 τόνους grt, μήκος 91 μέτρα και πλάτος 13,5 μετέφερε 155 επιβάτες σε μία θέση με 35 άτομα πλήρωμα, είχε μία 6κύλινδρη δηζελομηχανή Burmeister & Wain 1.400 ίππων που κινούσε μία προπέλα με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 12,5 κόμβων (max 14). Το καράβι παρά το μικρό του μέγεθος διέθετε πρωτοφανή πολυτέλεια για ακτοπλοϊκό με εξωτερική πισίνα και ανοικτά καταστρώματα, πολυτελή σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, μπαρ, καπνιστήριο και βιβλιοθήκη, άνετες καμπίνες και είχε μεγάλους χώρους φόρτωσης στην πλώρη και την πρύμη για μεταφορά χύδην φορτίων μετάλλων, αλλά και μαλλιού, τροφίμων, κλπ με υπερμεγέθεις μπίγες που όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν δίπλωναν σε όρθια θέση  γύρω από τα άλμπουρα της πλώρης και της πρύμης. Με την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής του τον Νοέμβριο του 1931, με μαύρη φορεσιά και κιτρινο-ώχρα τσιμινιέρα του ήταν έτοιμο για να αναλάβει την γραμμή που προοριζόταν. Το εξαήμερο ταξίδι από την Αδελαΐδα ξεκινούσε συνήθως Σάββατο πρωί με ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια αυτά των Port Lincoln, Port Pirie, Port Augusta και στην συνέχεια το Port Kingscote απ΄ όπου τερμάτιζε εναλλάξ στο Whyalla ή Port Hughes με επιστροφή την Παρασκευή στην Αδελαΐδα. Το ταξίδι αν και πολυήμερο ήταν ιδιαίτερα άνετο για τους επιβάτες οι οποίοι είχαν την δυνατότητα λόγω του μεγάλου χρόνου παραμονής για την φόρτωση/ξεφόρτωση στα λιμάνια να εξερευνήσουν όλους τους ενδιάμεσους προορισμούς προσέγγισης ή εναλλακτικά μπορούσαν να παραμείνουν στο καράβι το οποίο πρόσφερε πολλές δραστηριότητες αναψυχής όπως χορός στα σαλόνια, παιχνίδια στα καταστρώματα και μπάνιο στην πισίνα ή γευστικές απολαύσεις στο εστιατόριο. Το καράβι μέσα σε λίγο χρόνο έγινε ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλές και απέκτησε την φήμη του ιδανικού καραβιού για «ρομαντικές διακοπές» όπως διαφημιζόταν. Όταν ξέσπασε ο Β΄ παγκόσμιος πόλεμος το Moonta  έκανε χρέη βοηθητικού σκάφους του πολεμικού ναυτικού της Αυστραλίας και έφερε ελαφρύ οπλισμό με αντιαεροπορικά πυροβόλα. Με την λήξη του πολέμου επανήλθε στην γνώριμη γραμμή του την οποία εξυπηρέτησε μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 1955 που αντικατέστησε το Taroona (μετέπειτα Ελλάς των Τυπάλδων) σε δρομολόγια προς την Βικτώρια και Μελβούρνη. Η κατασκευή μεγάλων και γρήγορων αυτοκινητοδρόμων στην νότιο Αυστραλία την δεκαετία του 50 είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την συρρίκνωση του μεταφορικού έργου των ακτοπλοϊκών καραβιών μιας και η μετάβαση με το αυτοκίνητο γινόταν πλέον σε κλάσμα του χρόνου που χρειαζόταν από την θάλασσα.Τον Οκτώβριο του ιδίου έτους η ASC το έβγαλε προς πώληση και τον Δεκέμβριο βρέθηκε η ΕΛΜΕΣ (Ελληνικές Μεσογειακές Γραμμές-Hellenic Mediterranean Lines) των αφων Γιαννουλάτου που αγόρασαν το καράβι για την γραμμή Μασσαλίας-Αιγύπτου. Με τον ερχομό του στην Ελλάδα μετασκευάστηκε για να μεταφέρει περισσότερους επιβάτες, συνολικά 460, σε κυρίως δίκλινες καμπίνες Α΄ θέσης με ατομικό WC/ντους αλλά και 4-6κλινες καμπίνες τουριστικής, απέκτησε δύο ντορμιτόρια με 123 κλίνες και επιπλέον χωρητικότητα 180 επιβατών άνευ κλίνης για τις μικρότερες αποστάσεις μεταξύ λιμανιών. Με την αρχική μαύρη φορεσιά που αργότερα έγινε γκρι, και τα σινιάλα της ΕΛΜΕΣ το καράβι με το όνομα Lydia ξεκίνησε την μεσογειακή γραμμή Μασσαλία-Γένοβα-Νάπολη Πειραιά-Αλεξάνδρεια-Λεμεσό-Βηρυτό-Πορτ Σαϊντ και πίσω. Το μικρό Λυδία διατηρήθηκε στον στόλο της ΕΛΜΕΣ μέχρι το 1966 που βγήκε προς πώληση σε ηλικία 35 ετών. Η τύχη όμως δεν το εγκατέλειψε και τον Δεκέμβριο βρήκε νέο αγοραστή την γαλλική εταιρία S.E.M.E.T.A. (Societe dΆEconomie Mixte dΆEtudes et dΆAmenagement des Pyrenees Orientales) η οποία σκόπευε με το καράβι να εισάγει μία νέα μορφή τουριστικού προορισμού μετατρέποντάς το σε ξενοδοχείο/εστιατόριο/καζίνο στην νότιο-ανατολική Γαλλία δίπλα στην ακτή του Port de Barcares κοντά στα σύνορα με την Ισπανία. Αρχές του 1967 το καράβι κατευθύνθηκε στη Μασσαλία όπου αφαιρέθηκε  η μηχανή και ο άξονας της προπέλας και τον Ιούνιο μεταφέρθηκε σε μία ειδικά διαμορφωμένη λεκάνη κοντά στην ακτή του Le Barcares η οποία μετά σκεπάστηκε με άμμο. Διατηρώντας τον χαρακτήρα και τα περισσότερα διακοσμητικά στοιχεία του καραβιού διαμορφώθηκαν νέες αίθουσες για το καζίνο και ένα μικρό μουσείο/εκθεσιακό κέντρο. Διατηρώντας τα σινιάλα, χρώματα και το όνομα Lydia της ΕΛΜΕΣ, η νέα εταιρία του ξεκίνησε το 1967 την εκμετάλλευση του νέου τουριστικού αυτού κέντρου αναψυχής με το όνομα Casino Le Lydia.Αρχικά δούλεψε σαν εστιατόριο, πισίνα, σνακ μπαρ και ντισκοτέκ. Το 1973 άλλαξε χέρια και αγοράστηκε από την Kuniko Tsutsumi, επενδυτή από την Ιαπωνία, η οποία το λειτουργούσε κυρίως σαν ντισκοτέκ και καζίνο. Την δεκαετία του 80 πλαστικοποιήθηκαν όλες οι εξωτερικές λαμαρίνες του λόγω εκτεταμένης φθοράς από την έκθεση στα στοιχεία της φύσης και του θαλασσινού αέρα από την ακτή. Η λειτουργία του όμως είχε αρχίσει να φθίνει με αλλαγές ιδιοκτησίας και το 1997 ο υπουργός εσωτερικών της Γαλλίας του αφαίρεσε την άδεια του καζίνο με αποτέλεσμα η επιχείρηση να κλείσει. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2000 μία άλλη γαλλική επιχείρηση εκμετάλλευσης καζίνο, ο όμιλος Partouche, αγοράζει το Lydia το οποίο με το αρχικό του όνομα Moonta λειτουργεί και πάλι μετά από ριζική ανακαίνιση σαν καζίνο. Ντισκοτέκ και εστιατόριο. Το 2008 όμως παύει οριστικά να λειτουργεί σαν καζίνο και το 2011 ο Δήμος της πόλης το λειτουργεί σαν εκθεσιακό χώρο. Το 2014 ξεκίνησαν πάλι εργασίες ανακαίνισης και με το όνομα πάλι Le Lydia λειτουργεί σαν εστιατόριο-εκθεσιακό κέντρο με ιδιοκτήτη τον Δήμο του Le Barcares.

Με την μαύρη φορεσιά της Adelaide Shipping Company σαν Moonta
Moonta_colour.jpg

Σαν Lydia της ΕΛΜΕΣ
Lydia.jpg

Η σημερινή εμφάνισή του σαν Le Lydia -δημοτικός πολυχώρος στο Le Bacares της νοτιοανατολικής Γαλλίας
Moonta-Lydia-1.jpg

Le_Lydia.jpg

_Πηγή__ φωτογραφιών__ shipsnostalgia.com, ssmaritime.com, mapio.net_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο παρακάτω link ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες από την μεταφορά του πλοίου στον μόνιμο χώρο που σκεπάστηκε μετά με άμμο
http://lecami.eklablog.com/le-lydia-...rement-p532907

Φωτογραφία από το google.com του καραβιού τον πρώτο καιρό στο Le Barcares που διατηρούσε ακόμα την μορφή του επί ΕΛΜΕΣ πριν την αφαίρεση των λέμβων και άλλων χαρακτηριστικών στοιχείων του όπως οι μπίγες του.
Lydia_ensable.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία από την μεταφορά του Lydia στο Le Bacares με ακόμα το νηολόγιο Πειραιά στην πρύμη.
LYDIA-MOONTA.jpg

Από το lydia-moonta.blogspot.fr

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετική η παρουσίαση του πλοίου φίλε TSS!  :Single Eye: 
Αυτό που μπορώ να συνεισφέρω είναι οτι το πλοίο ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του για την Ελ.Μες το Μάη του 1956 στη γραμμή Βενετία-Πρίντεζι-Πειραιά-Λεμεσσό-Βυρητό-Αλεξάνδρεια. Στη γραμμή της Μασσαλίας πρέπει να μπήκε το Νοέμβριο του 1956.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο βίντεο παρακάτω βλέπουμε όσα μες περιέγραψε ο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA



> Το καράβι παρά το μικρό του μέγεθος διέθετε πρωτοφανή πολυτέλεια για ακτοπλοϊκό με εξωτερική πισίνα και ανοικτά καταστρώματα, πολυτελή σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, μπαρ, καπνιστήριο και βιβλιοθήκη, άνετες καμπίνες και είχε μεγάλους χώρους φόρτωσης στην πλώρη και την πρύμη για μεταφορά χύδην φορτίων μετάλλων, αλλά και μαλλιού, τροφίμων, κλπ με υπερμεγέθεις μπίγες που όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν δίπλωναν σε όρθια θέση  γύρω από τα άλμπουρα της πλώρης και της πρύμης. Με την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής του τον Νοέμβριο του 1931, με μαύρη φορεσιά και κιτρινο-ώχρα τσιμινιέρα του ήταν έτοιμο για να αναλάβει την γραμμή που προοριζόταν. Το εξαήμερο ταξίδι από την Αδελαΐδα ξεκινούσε συνήθως Σάββατο πρωί με ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια αυτά των Port Lincoln, Port Pirie, Port Augusta και στην συνέχεια το Port Kingscote απ΄ όπου τερμάτιζε εναλλάξ στο Whyalla ή Port Hughes με επιστροφή την Παρασκευή στην Αδελαΐδα. Το ταξίδι αν και πολυήμερο ήταν ιδιαίτερα άνετο για τους επιβάτες οι οποίοι είχαν την δυνατότητα λόγω του μεγάλου χρόνου παραμονής για την φόρτωση/ξεφόρτωση στα λιμάνια να εξερευνήσουν όλους τους ενδιάμεσους προορισμούς προσέγγισης ή εναλλακτικά μπορούσαν να παραμείνουν στο καράβι το οποίο πρόσφερε πολλές δραστηριότητες αναψυχής όπως χορός στα σαλόνια, παιχνίδια στα καταστρώματα και μπάνιο στην πισίνα ή γευστικές απολαύσεις στο εστιατόριο.





Βλέπουμε να ξεφορτώνει εμπορεύματα και αν φορτώνει μινεράλι τους επιβάτες να πάιζουν τένις στο κατάστρωμα αλλά και να βγάινουν στα λιμάνια.

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο (η πρώτη εγγραφή στη σελίδα) βλέπουμε την πρώτη καταχώρηση τουπλοίου στον Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1933.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Θέλω να με διορθώσω στο σημείο που αναφέρομαι ότι αρχικά το καράβι μετά την μεταφορά του στο Le Barcares διατήρησε τα σινιάλα και χρώματα της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εκείνο τον καιρό, 1967, είχε κυκλοφορήσει carte postale του καραβιού με τα χρώματα της ΕΛΜΕΣ πάνω στην άμμο του Le Barcares. Η φωτογραφία μάλλον ρετουσαρισμένη ήταν και το μόνο που διατήρησε το καράβι ήταν το όνομα και το νηολόγιο Πειραιά το οποίο σβήστηκε αργότερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε TSS QAM συγχαρητήρια γιά την όπως πάντοτε καλή δουλειά.
Να προσθέσω ότι το βαπόρι αν κ δανέζικης κατασκευής ήταν καθαρά εγγλέζικο σουλούπι.Προφανώς τα σχέδια ήταν εγγλέζικα.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΛΥΔΙΑ 
lydia fb c64.jpg

Την ανέβασε στην ομάδα του fb "TA ΘΡΥΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑΣ" ο George Trontis αναφέροντας



> Την "τράβηξα" με μία μάλλον πρωτόγονη φωτογραφική μηχανή που είχα τότε  (κάπου ανάμεσα στα 1963 και 1965) στο Τελωνείο , στον Αγιο Νικόλα , στον  Πειραιά (ερχόταν απο Μασσαλία, Γένοβα και θα αναχωρούσε την άλλη μέρα   για Αλεξάνδρεια , Λεμεσσό, Βηρυττό , Πόρτ- Σάιντ ). Μπορεί να μην  ερχόταν στην Κεφαλονιά ,αλλά οι βασικοί μέτοχοι της εταιρείας ήταν οι  Ασσιώτες , αδελφοί Γιαννουλάτοι , και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληρώματος  Κεφαλονίτες και μάλιστα Ρισιάνοι. Πλοίαρχός του ο αείμνηστος καπτά- Σπύρος Χαροκόπος (με καταγωγή από την Πλαγιά της Ερίσου)

----------


## Ilias P.

http://lydia-moonta.blogspot.fr/2015....html?spref=fb

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Lydia αγκυροβολημένο αρόδο έξω από το λιμάνι της Λεμεσού την δεκαετία 60.

Lydia_Limassol.jpg

πηγή shipspotting.com

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΛΥΔΙΑ δεμένο μπροστά στο τελωνείου του Πειραιά στις αρχές της καριέρας του με τα χρώματα της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ

50866594747_7dae6e39ae_o1.jpg
πηγή

----------

